# Raumthermostate vs. Wago Steuerung



## PaladurSPS (13 September 2015)

Hallo,

wie der Titel andeutet stehe ich vor der Entscheidung die zwei Varianten für die Einzelraumsteuerung ein zusetzen. In meinem Fall ein Neubau mit einer kompletter Steuerung über die Wago 750-841. Darüber läuft Licht, Rolläden, Raffstore, + dieses Jahr Fensterkontakte, Türkontakte, Zisterne, Gartenbewässerung, Alarmanlage und Lüftungsanlage. Die Steuerung soll aber bald die 880 oder PFC200 - 8202 übernehmen.

Den letzten Winter habe ich die Heizung (Heliotherm Wärmepumpe) über den Rücklauf gesteuert. Weil mir noch nicht klar war, welche Raumthermostate ich verwenden werde. Ich benötige insgesamt 11 Raumthermostate wo ich bei den günstigen Gira Thermostaten mit etwa 550€ liegen werde. Alles andere wir mindestens doppelt so teuer. Deswegen stehe ich vor der Frage macht es Sinn reguläre Raumthermostate zu kaufen oder soll ich die Steuerung gleich von der Wago übernehmen lassen? Ich habe bei der Verkabelung an 1-Wire Temperaturfühler gedacht und habe entsprechend einen Kabel als Ringleitung je Etage gelegt. Es wird darauf hinaus gehen, dass wir überall fast dieselbe Temperatur haben werden und es nur bei Abwesenheit zu Änderungen an dem Wert kommen werden soll. 

Hat schon jemand eine vernünftige Einzelraumsteuerung mit der Wago realisiert und würde mir (Uns!) seine Erkentnisse teilen?


Gruß Eddi


----------



## GLT (13 September 2015)

In dieser Konstellation würde ich keine Thermostate einsetzen, sondern die Regelung mit der, ohnehin vorhandenen, Wago umsetzen.

ERR mit der Wago ist kein grosses Ding; läuft, wie zu erwarten stabil u. zuverlässig.
Wenn Du Einfluss auf die VL-Temperatur der WP nehmen kannst, kann man über die MinMax-Auswertung der Regler die VL-Temperatur optimieren - weg von der Bereitstellung hin zur Bedarfssteuerung.

WAGO stellt übrigens  mit ihren HLK-Makros alles nötige gebrauchsfertig zur Verfügung - man muss das Rad nicht neu erfinden.

Je nach Aufbau der HKs könntest Du dir auch den einen oder anderen HK-Stellantrieb sparen (nur den zugehörigen Regler zwecks Auswertung implementieren).

Bislang war/bin ich hinsichtlich Temp.-Fühler eher ein Freund von Pt1000/Ni1000 - der Preisvorteil für 1-Wire ist aber enorm verlockend.
Diese kann man per OWFS an der Wago (sogar an der DIAG) betreiben - habe ich aber noch vor mir u. pers. tendiere ich eher zu einer sep. Karte um nicht versehentlich den Controller zu himmeln.


----------



## PaladurSPS (17 September 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Gegen ein Pt1000 hätte ich nichts ein zuwenden. Preislich liegt es ja noch in erschwinglicher Höhe. Das Problem besteht bei 1-Wire wie bei Pt, die vernünftig Unterputz in Gira zu integrieren. Ein komplett Gehäuse mit Pt1000 liegt bei 35€. Für die Auswertung benötige ich natürlich noch ein paar 750-463 Klemmen und Stellantriebe mit 24Volt. Blöd gelaufen ist, dass ich etliche Stellantriebe von der Heizungsfirma bekommen habe, welche mit 230V angesteuert werden. Ich habe mir die Makros von Wago angeschaut und mir stellt sich nur die Frage. Welche Punktregelung für eine träge FBH am besten ist. Reicht da eine Zweipunktregelung?

Gruß Eddi


----------



## GLT (17 September 2015)

2P-Regelung würden deine Thermostaten machen - würd ich nicht machen.

Besser eine stetige Regelung u. mittels PWM die Ventile ansteuern

Es gibt übrigens auch FBH-Ventile mit 0-10V Ansteuerung.


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> 2P-Regelung würden deine Thermostaten machen - würd ich nicht machen.



100% ACK
Eine FBH ist so träge, dass du mit einer 2P-Regelung kein vernünftiges Verhalten hinkriegst.
Neulich mal eine nette Lösung zur FBH gesehen:
Die Vorlauftemperatur der Heizung wird über die Yahoo-Wettervorsage gesteuert.
Da im ganzen Haus überall Fliesen und Steinböden sind, reagiert die Heizung mit ca. 3 Stunden Verzögerung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Kayle (18 September 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 100% ACK
> Eine FBH ist so träge, dass du mit einer 2P-Regelung kein vernünftiges Verhalten hinkriegst.
> Neulich mal eine nette Lösung zur FBH gesehen:
> Die Vorlauftemperatur der Heizung wird über die Yahoo-Wettervorsage gesteuert.
> ...



In vielen EFH werden Raumthermostate mit bimetallschalter eingesetzt. Warum macht man das wenn es nicht funktioniert? 

Gruß Kay


----------



## Blockmove (18 September 2015)

Kayle schrieb:


> In vielen EFH werden Raumthermostate mit bimetallschalter eingesetzt. Warum macht man das wenn es nicht funktioniert?
> 
> Gruß Kay



Dann logge mal die Raumtemperatur, Vorlauftemperatur und Ventilstatus mit ...
 Du kannst auch gerne mal eine Sprungantwort einer FBH aufnehmen und dir anschauen.
Bei den von dir angesprochenen einfachen Thermostaten erfolgt die Grundregelung über die witterungsgeführte Vorlauftemperatur.
Von Einzelraumregelung kann man da eigentlich nicht mehr reden.
Wenn du nicht gerade ein Niedrigstenergiehaus hast, dann steckt sehr viel Einsparpotential in einer cleverern Einzelraumregelung.
Nur musst du sehr viel Zeitaufwand in das ganze stecken und deshalb bieten es die wenigsten Firmen an.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## gravieren (18 September 2015)

Hi

Ich verwende diese:
http://www.elv.de/elv-fht-8-funk-heizkoerperthermostat-spar-set-fuer-einen-raum-1.html

Angesteuert mit Wago über :
http://shop.busware.de/product_info.php/products_id/47
http://busware.de/tiki-index.php?page=CUNO

Cuno mit dieser Software/Firmware:
http://culfw.de/commandref.html


----------



## PaladurSPS (18 September 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal die 0-10V Stellantriebe angeschaut. Bei 54€ pro Stück wäre ich mit 1350€ dabei  Bei den normalen Stellantrieb Alpha 5 für Fußbodenheizung - 24 V (AC/DC) inkl. Adapter VA80 NC
liege ich bei 12€ und 300€ Gesamtkosten. Dazu kommen 3 Stück 750-463 mit 492€ und die Pt1000 Fühler mit 350€. Das ganze Projekt würden mich 1142€ kosten. Wie sieht ihr die Amortisierung? Bei einem amerikanisch geführten Unternehmen, bin ich an eine Amortisierung von zwei Jahren gewöhnt.


----------



## Blockmove (18 September 2015)

PaladurSPS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir mal die 0-10V Stellantriebe angeschaut. Bei 54€ pro Stück wäre ich mit 1350€ dabei  Bei den normalen Stellantrieb Alpha 5 für Fußbodenheizung - 24 V (AC/DC) inkl. Adapter VA80 NC
> liege ich bei 12€ und 300€ Gesamtkosten. Dazu kommen 3 Stück 750-463 mit 492€ und die Pt1000 Fühler mit 350€. Das ganze Projekt würden mich 1142€ kosten. Wie sieht ihr die Amortisierung? Bei einem amerikanisch geführten Unternehmen, bin ich an eine Amortisierung von zwei Jahren gewöhnt.



Als meine Frau und ich noch beide arbeiteten und ähnliche Arbeitszeiten hatten, konnte ich durch die Einzelraumregelung ca. 18-25% Heizkosten sparen.
Seit wir Nachwuchs haben bin ich irgendwo bei 10-15%. Also 2 Jahre wird wohl nix


----------



## PaladurSPS (18 September 2015)

War ja schon mehr als ironisch gemeint. Musste nämlich erst heute erklären wie ich die 130Tsd amortisieren sollen.

Ganz kurze Zusammenfassung zu meinem Fall

- Neubau 2014
- Erdwärmepumpe von Heliotherm
- Lüftungsanlage mit WRG von Zehnder
- Zwei Kinder
- Abwesenheitszeit von 8 Uhr bis 16 Uhr Mo-Do

Wie schon mal erwähnt, würden alle Räume während der Anwesenheit, außer Dusche und Bad die gleichen Temperaturen haben. Sind den letzten Winter damit super gefahren und ist auch für die Kinder angenehm. Ich will jetzt nicht jeden Cent auf die Waage legen, da die Erdwärme sehr teuer war. Soll das System auch effizient laufen, sonst wären die Ausgaben sinnlos. Die Ausgaben sollen halt überschaubar sein und der Realität entsprechen.

Wäre diese Auflistung als erste Überlegung sinnvoll.

- Temperaturerfassung über 1-Wire oder Pt1000
- 24 Stellantriebe NC über DO angesteuert
- Makro mit PWM Steuerung

Macht es Sinn die Zulufttemperatur von der Lüftungsanlage mit einzubeziehen?


----------



## ohm200x (18 September 2015)

Hi,

(EFH, KFW40, ~135qm FBH)

ich nutze 24V Antriebe, allerdings NO. Hat den Vorteil, dass ich zum heizen die Teile nicht ansteuern muss. 
Mein Installateur hat mir die Heizung so abgeglichen, dass die auch selten angesteuert werden müssen. 
Weiterhin fahre ich über meine Sole-Wärmepumpe im Sommer im Kühlbetrieb und auch da sind die Ventile eher offen denn zu. 

Temperatur erfasse ich über KNX-Raumkontroller. Bzw. nutze dessen Thermostat mit PWM-Ausgang direkt. 

PT1000 oder one-Wire und dann in der Wago die PWM geht natürlich genauso. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## PaladurSPS (18 September 2015)

Hallo,

mit NO wäre sinnvoll. Habe gerade den Bericht von dem Abgleich gelesen und die entsprechende Durchflussmengen gefunden. Tendiere jetzt zu 1-Wire weil einige Komponenten wie iButton für die Kinder installiert werden können. Wie hoch ist dein Vorlauf?


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2015)

PaladurSPS schrieb:


> Wie schon mal erwähnt, würden alle Räume während der Anwesenheit, außer Dusche und Bad die gleichen Temperaturen haben. Sind den letzten Winter damit super gefahren und ist auch für die Kinder angenehm.



Dann stellt sich doch eigentlich die Frage, ob du überhaupte eine Einzelraum-Regelung brauchst ...
Würde es vielleicht nicht einfach genügen die Räume per Zeitprofil zu schalten?
Oder vielleicht auch nur die Räume zu regeln bei denen abweichende Temperaturen (z.B. Schlafzimmer) gewünscht werden.

Belüftungsanlagen werden mittlerweile gerne per Luftgüte-Sensoren und / oder Präsenzmelder gesteuert. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PaladurSPS (19 September 2015)

Hallo,

da hast du gar nicht so unrecht Dieter. Ich denke aber, dass der Aufwand für ein paar Zimmer fast gleich wäre. Als wenn ich es für das ganze Haus angehe. Daher werde ich die Möglichkeit der ERR mit einbeziehen um spätere Änderungen vorzubeugen. Ich habe noch zwei Besonderheiten im meinem Konzept, wie ein beheizbarer Hobbyraum der an die Garage anschließt und eine beheizbare Betontreppe. Bitte nicht lachen, aber selbst die Heizungsfirma hat gestaunt wie gut die Lösung funktioniert.  

Vielleicht eine Frage an Wago Support. Sind alle verfügbaren Makros schon für die neuen PFC Modelle verfügbar. In meinem Fall die 750-8202.


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2015)

PaladurSPS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast du gar nicht so unrecht Dieter. Ich denke aber, dass der Aufwand für ein paar Zimmer fast gleich wäre. Als wenn ich es für das ganze Haus angehe. Daher werde ich die Möglichkeit der ERR mit einbeziehen um spätere Änderungen vorzubeugen. Ich habe noch zwei Besonderheiten im meinem Konzept, wie ein beheizbarer Hobbyraum der an die Garage anschließt und eine beheizbare Betontreppe. Bitte nicht lachen, aber selbst die Heizungsfirma hat gestaunt wie gut die Lösung funktioniert.
> 
> Vielleicht eine Frage an Wago Support. Sind alle verfügbaren Makros schon für die neuen PFC Modelle verfügbar. In meinem Fall die 750-8202.



Auf der einen Seite sind dir Kosten wichtig, auf der anderen Seite willst du überall eine ERR.
Nimm einfach in jedem Raum KNX-Displays, Fühler für Temperatur, Feuchtigkeit und Luftgüte und KNX oder 0-10V-Stellantriebe.
Und gut ist es.


----------



## PaladurSPS (20 September 2015)

Ich wollte dich nicht nerven Dieter. Ich will nur nicht ein LKW kaufen damit ich zur Arbeit komme. Ein Golf mit Klima reicht da auch aus. Ich denke das Kosten über 4000€ für eine Regelung nichts mit Sparren zu tun haben. Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ich investiere gerne in Technik.

Gesendet von meinem PAD 9719QR mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2015)

PaladurSPS schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich nicht nerven Dieter. Ich will nur nicht ein LKW kaufen damit ich zur Arbeit komme. Ein Golf mit Klima reicht da auch aus. Ich denke das Kosten über 4000€ für eine Regelung nichts mit Sparren zu tun haben. Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ich investiere gerne in Technik.



Ich bin nicht genervt 
Nur sind deine Angaben teils widersprüchlich.
Wenn du mit einer ERR primär sparen willst, dann macht sie als Ergänzung zur bestehenden zentralen Heizungsregelung in Räumen mit abweichenden Nutzungsprofil (Kinder- und Schlafzimmer, Bad und Hobbyräumen, ...) Sinn.
Passen die Ist-Temperaturen und man fühlt sich damit wohl, dann braucht man keine Regelung, sondern es reicht einfach eine simple Steuerung mit Anwesenheitsprofil (bessere Wochenschaltuhr). Es fallen nur Kosten für die Einfach-Stellantriebe an (Bei dir wohl < 200€)

Eine Regelung brauchst du erst wenn du mit den Temperaturen nicht klar kommst. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (20 September 2015)

Nimm halt die 1-Wire-Tempfühler u. bau dir "virtuelle" Regler - somit hast Du den aktuellen Wärmebedarf eines jeden Raumes.
Lass die Antriebe anfangs weg, kümmere dich um den hydr. Abgleich u. stell die Heizkurve entsprechend ein.

Die Kosten sind mehr als überschaubar, liefern dir alle Infos u. falls nötig erhältst du so die Möglichkeit die ERR nur noch per Antrieb aufzurüsten und/oder die WP im VL zu beeinflussen (bedarfsgeführt u. keine Bereitstellungsheizung).



PaladurSPS schrieb:


> ...eine beheizbare Betontreppe.....


Hast Du davon mehr Infos u. vlt. sogar Baubilder?


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2015)

GLT schrieb:


> Nimm halt die 1-Wire-Tempfühler u. bau dir "virtuelle" Regler - somit hast Du den aktuellen Wärmebedarf eines jeden Raumes.



Ganz nützlich sind da auch USB-Temp-Datenlogger. Die bekommst du so ab 40€.
Damit siehst du z.B. schon mal sehr gut wie die FBH reagiert.
Ausserdem ist so ein Teil auch ganz nützlich wenn es um die das Ermitteln der Fühlerposition geht.
Gerade in Zimmern mit starker Sonneneinstrahlung ist die Fühlerposition wichtig.


----------



## bike (20 September 2015)

Wenn ich mir die Einträge des TE lese, kommt mir ein Verdacht:
Hat er sich schon einmal Gedanken über die Physik gemacht?
So von und wegen Temperaturspeicherkapazität des Gebäudes und dem Regelverhalten....
Ein Fühler oder einen Stellantrieb einbauen ist das Eine, doch was bringt es?

Eine ERR ist in einem Einfamilienhaus wenig effektiv. 
Ich würde meinen Energieberater befragen, denn meist kann er das ganze überblicken und hat gute, sinnvolle und bezahlbare Vorschläge.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Eine ERR ist in einem Einfamilienhaus wenig effektiv.



bike, hier kann ich dir nicht zustimmen.
Wenn du z.B. einen klassischen Grundriß hast, also keinen riesigen offenen Wohnbereich sondern "Einzelräume", dann bringt eine ERR auch bei Niedrigenergiehäusern einiges.
Ob nun Regelung oder simple Steuerung sei mal dahingestellt. Schau dir mal an, zu welcher Zeit du welches Zimmer nutzt. Du kannst dir da einfach mal für jedes Zimmer eine kleine Tabelle machen.
Üblicherweise spricht man einer Energieersparnis von 6% pro Grad weniger Raumtemperatur. Die Absenktemperatur sollte in normalen Räumen 17-18° betragen. Geht man weiter herrunter muss man Feuchtigkeit und Aufheizverluste im Auge behalten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PaladurSPS (20 September 2015)

Hallo,

ich glaube der Ansatz mit dem USB-Temp-Datenlogger sollte als erstes angegangen werden um das Verhalten der FBH zu ermitteln. Danach kann ich die gewünschten Räume gezielt ansteuern, welche anderen Temperaturbereich haben sollen. Der hydr. Abgleich sollte dabei helfen. Welchen Logger (Hersteller)  benutzt du Dieter?

@GLT Ich hänge ein paar Bilder mit an.
@bike 


> Hat er sich schon einmal Gedanken über die Physik gemacht?




Vielleicht mache ich mir einfach zu viele Gedanken darüber. Ich kann mir die Hände über Kopf schlagen, wenn ich die HOCH EFFIZIENZ Häuser bei uns im Neubaugebiet sehe. Welche die Fenster und Eingangstüren mit alukaschierten Trittschall zu kleben, um die Aufheizung der Häuser zu verhindern. Die Fenster stehen aber von -10°C bis +40,2°C ständig Ofen. Mann kriegt aber ein  Vortrag vorgehalten, wie gut der Energieberater seine Arbeit gemacht hat. Ich denke das einzige was dabei Effizient ist, ist die Rechnung von Ihm.

Um dich zu beruhigen, ich habe trotzdem einen Energieberater in Auftrag gegeben. Welcher mich gut beraten hat! Aber nach einigen Diskussionen, musste selbst er zu geben. Das er nur nach EnEV/KfW Richtlinien arbeitet und manche Auflagen sich noch nicht ein mal in 100 Jahren rentieren werden.

In fast allen Häuser habe ich bis jetzt die einfachsten Regler "Stufe 1 bis 4/5" vorgefunden. Die Energieberater hatte es anscheinend auch nicht gestört.


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2015)

Ich hab einen Lascar Easylog 2 für Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Es gibt aber auch wesentlich billigere Modelle.
Vorteil ist bei dem Model, dass die Leuchtfeuchte gleich mit protokolliert wird.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (20 September 2015)

Danke für die Bilder.

Was war die Intention die Treppe beheizbar zu machen?


----------



## PaladurSPS (20 September 2015)

Hallo,

wir haben viele Freunde und Verwandte die eine FBH haben und alle das selbe Problem damit besitzen. Bei den Schwiegereltern hatte es mich besonders gestört. Als ich den Kindern hinterher war, dass der Temperaturunterschied zwischen der Marmortreppe und Bodenfliesen so gravieren war. 
Dadurch bin ich dann auf die Idee gekommen eine Heizung zu integrieren. Nach dem Gespräch mit dem Heizungsbauer. War er so neugierig, dass er mir die Rohre kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt hat und ich in Nacht und Nebel Aktion diese vor dem gießen der Zwischendecke selber eingebaut habe. Die Heizungsfirma hat dafür ein Kreis vorgesehen, welchen ich extra steuern kann. Die Kinder genießen es jetzt wen sie die Schuhe anziehen , dass ihr Popo schön warm ist  Durch den relativ kühlen Vorlauf, besteht auch keine Gefahr der zu extremen Ausdehnung vom Beton. 

Gruß Eddi


----------



## GLT (21 September 2015)

PaladurSPS schrieb:


> Die Kinder genießen es jetzt wen sie die Schuhe anziehen , dass ihr* Popo schön warm *ist  Durch den* relativ kühlen Vorlauf,* besteht auch keine Gefahr der zu extremen Ausdehnung vom Beton.



Davon ausgehend, dass deine Heizung wohl mit 35/28°C ausgelegt wurde u. bei passender HKurve sich die VL-Temperatur meist viel niedriger bewegt, sollte man da keine Kinderschnitzel mit warm bekommen 

Den extremen Temperaturunterschied bei deinen Schwiegereltern dürfte sich wohl in einer "alten" FBH mit wesentlich höheren VL-Temperaturen bei gleichzeitig eher gemässigter Raumtemperatur ergründen lassen.

Interessant finde ich die Idee trotzdem - vlt. hast Du übern Winter mal die Muse, die Oberflächentemperatur der Treppe während der Heizperiode mal mit u. mal ohne Treppenkreis aufzuzeichnen?


----------



## PaladurSPS (21 September 2015)

Das müssen aber kräftige Schnitzel sein.

Ich habe letztes Jahr mit einer Wärmebildkamera das ganze Haus nach Kältebrücken untersucht. Dabei habe ich auch die Treppe in Augenschein genommen. Die Oberflächentemperatur war größer als die von den Wänden, welche Werte das genau waren habe ich auch aufgeschrieben. Nur wo sie sind, entzieht sich immer noch meiner Kenntnis. Wahrscheinlich mit allen anderen Sachen die ich noch suche. :-? Mit dem Vorlauf von 35°C hast du natürlich recht, doch mann merkt deutlich den Unterschied wenn im Winter die Treppe aus ist. Die Ansprechzeit der Treppen ist bedingt durch den Beton um einiges langsamer. Ich werde die Temperatur im Winter messen und Verfügung stellen. 

Gruß Eddi


----------



## Nost (22 September 2015)

Anstatt die Fühler und die messbaren kannst du auch raumsensoren von rinck Electronic nehmen. Aus dehnen kannst du per Modus rtu Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit auslesen.
Werden per Micro USB und kostenloser Software Parametriert. Analogausgaenge haben die auch noch. 

Kostenpunkt je ~40€


----------



## ohm200x (23 September 2015)

Hi Nost,

40 EUR Brutto? Oder Netto? Weißt du was die /LDR Variante mit Luftdruck und Helligkeit kostet?

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Nost (24 September 2015)

Hallo,
Listennettopreis 
HMQ-02            65,20€ 
HMQ-03           99,45€
HMQ-03-S5      85,25€

Den Lichtsensor finde ich in der mir vorliegenden Preisliste nicht.
Wenn du bei Rinck anfragst bekommst du aber vermutlich umgehend die
Infos. Die einbindung via Modbus RTU ist mit dem Modbus Configurator 
Kinderleicht.


----------



## Schlappendulli (30 September 2015)

Hast Du dir schon mal meine Regler angeschaut. Wenn Du mit Codesys fit bist ist das kein Problem, da es von Domat eine Wago-Lib gibt. Alle Regler an einem RS485-Bus.
http://www.sps-forum.de/suche-biete/77553-biete-domat-raumregler-ui010-modbus-rs485.html
Ich benötige Sie nicht mehr, da ich komplett auf KNX umgestiegen bin.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Erdberquark (14 April 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich würde gerne alles über eine Wago SPS realisieren.

Die Temperaturfühler einzulesen sollte ja über das passende Modul kein Problem sein.


Wenn ich mich jetz für die PWM Variante entscheiden sollte.
Was brauche ich dann von Wago für ein ausgangsmodul und könnt Ihr mir entsprechende Ventile empfehlen??


Danke

Gruß

Quark


----------

